# new to FreeBSD: problems kicking off X-Server



## pete793r (Mar 3, 2010)

hey guys,

im quite new to FreeBSD (so be gentle  ). ive used Unix (solaris, HP-UX) and Linux (RedHat, SuSE etc) for a few years now.

anyhoo, ive installed FreeBSD as a VMware image on my Windows 7 box, as part of the install ive put all the X-server stuff on there.

yet when i do a startx command i get the following:

-----------------------


```
t1# startx
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.949
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "t1.ptest1.com:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "t1.ptest1.com:0" in "add" command


X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD t1.ptest1.com 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009
[email]root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 22 April 2009  02:40:51PM

        Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar  3 09:59:29 2010
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
xclock: not found
^C
waiting for X server to shut down XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Unknown error: 0) on X server ":0.0"
      after 433 requests (425 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
xterm:  fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"
login:  fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"
xterm:  fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"
.

xinit:  unexpected signal 2.
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "t1.ptest1.uk.com:0" in "remove" command
t1#
```
-----------------

again if this is a blindingly obvious issue and ive been stOOpid, please bear with me..


----------



## pete793r (Mar 3, 2010)

thinking it may not be installed correctly, i have tried the following:



```
t1# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
t1#
t1# make install clean

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for xorg-7.4_1
===>  Patching for xorg-7.4_1
===>  Configuring for xorg-7.4_1
===>  Installing for xorg-7.4_1
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/dri/r128_dri.so - found
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/icons/handhelds/cursors/X_cursor - found
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/share/X11/doc/hardcopy/BDF/bdf.PS.gz - found
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/apps - found
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/libraries - found
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/fonts - found
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/drivers - found
===>   xorg-7.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/Xorg - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if x11/xorg already installed
===>   xorg-7.4_1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of x11/xorg
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```

----------------

then i tried to see if upgrading helped and got the following:


```
t1# pkg_add -r xorg
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/xorg.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: package 'xorg-7.4_1' or its older version already installed
```
--------------------

argh


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 3, 2010)

did you do

```
# make clean deinstall reinstall clean?
```
?


----------



## pete793r (Mar 3, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> did you do
> 
> ```
> # make clean deinstall reinstall clean?
> ...



thanks for the response.

ill try it now...


----------



## pete793r (Mar 3, 2010)

command ran without throwing errors... ill just try the startx again


----------



## pete793r (Mar 3, 2010)

uh... err... hehe

got the following output, but it seems to just be sitting there doing nothing.

---------------------

```
startx
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.2780
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "t1.ptest1.com:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "t1.ptest1.com:0" in "add" command


X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD t1.ptest1.com 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     
[email]root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 22 April 2009  02:40:51PM

        Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar  3 10:55:46 2010
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
xclock: not found
```

----------------

ran a TOP and can see the Xorg process running, but im still not getting any joy on my terminal,,,


----------



## pete793r (Mar 3, 2010)

and can also see the HALD daemon running

set it in my rc.conf as follows:

--------------

As of version 7.3, Xorg can often work without any configuration file by simply typing at prompt:

`% startx`

Starting with version 7.4, Xorg can use HAL to autodetect keyboards and mice. The sysutils/hal and devel/dbus ports are installed as dependencies of x11/xorg, but must be enabled by the following entries in the /etc/rc.conf file:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

These services should be started (either manually or by rebooting) before further Xorg configuration is attempted.

The automatic configuration may fail to work with some hardware, or may not set things up quite as desired. In these cases, manual configuration will be necessary.

-----------------------


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 3, 2010)

```
(EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
```
Seams like you don't have a driver.
Are you running FreeBSD in emulator?


----------



## pete793r (Mar 3, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ```
> (EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (module does not exist, 0)
> (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
> ```
> ...



spotted that..

its on VMware Server..


----------



## pete793r (Mar 3, 2010)

ive also been having issues running NAT + VMware Server + Windows 7 + ..

known issue... not very stable

a quick change to bridged seems to work tho


----------



## phphoenix (Mar 22, 2010)

*xorg + vmware*

I had this problem as well, just found the answer not sure if you have too. but it seems that the following worked for me, i'm a huge noob at BSD but after 2 1/2 hrs of googling i found this. It appeared that the vmware drivers were not installed, you have to install them. 


```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware
make install clean
```


----------



## pete793r (Mar 23, 2010)

phphoenix said:
			
		

> I had this problem as well, just found the answer not sure if you have too. but it seems that the following worked for me, i'm a huge noob at BSD but after 2 1/2 hrs of googling i found this. It appeared that the vmware drivers were not installed, you have to install them.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



dude, thats excellent!!

:e


----------

